# Аномалия развития позвоночника у ребенка



## Вики (17 Дек 2007)

Обошли много специалистов, но так и не поняли, что делать? Диагноз звучит так: Врожденная аномалия развития позвоночника, добавочный полупозвонок Th12, спондилодисплазия, врожденный правосторонний сколиоз 3-4, нестабильный прогрессирующий, декомпрессионный. Полисегментарный остеохондроз со стойким болевым синдромом и т.д. 

Это из выписки, из истории болезни моего ребенка, ему 12 лет, развивается нормально, хотя и слабоват, последний раз проходя очередную перекомиссию МСЭ, нам посоветовали подумать об операции, честно сказать, я в ШОКЕ, не хочу о таком думать, страшно принимать решение, когда не знаешь конечного результата, а на карту поставлена жизнь ребенка. Может объясните, чем грозит моему сыну эта болезнь?


----------

